
Stone Structure in Mars Taken by NASA Rover - zippy786
https://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/mer/gallery/all/2/p/728/2P191002092EFFAMOAP2443L7M1.JPG
======
arxpoetica
It's clearly a hat.
[https://twitter.com/arxpoetica/status/966177376077058048](https://twitter.com/arxpoetica/status/966177376077058048)

------
labster
According to the image timestamp, (2006). The image is from Sol 728.

------
irrational
It's so hard to judge the scale of the thing. How far away is it from the
rover? Does anyone know the approximate dimensions?

------
exabrial
Clearly, aliens......

But for real, what it is?

~~~
senectus1
looks to me like a larger version of that porous looking big rock on the left

~~~
King-Aaron
I'd say thats exactly the answer you're looking for.

[https://imgur.com/kH7tw8M](https://imgur.com/kH7tw8M)

